# Ignition works without killswitch engaged



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there any way to fix this?its on my beavertail osprey.so its probably the original switch.ive been running it without it but i would like ti fix it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

As all the killswitch is, is a ground, odds are it's a loose connection
or corroded wire. Replace or repair is fairly easy.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Either a bad kill switch or its not hooked up in the first place


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Make and age of motor? Some newer motors are intended to start with kill switch detached. Sounds nuts but with newer stuff and not all mfg's its this. Under regular use with the motor running, operator falls overboard, pulls the kill switch and engine stops. A person left on board can't start the engine to come back and pick up operator (with kill switch attached). Operator didn't wear a PFD.... see where this is going? Lawsuit for wrongful death....

I found this out by accident when rigging a new boat & engine, pulled the kill switch just for a quick electrical check with a quick key "burp" and it started. Couldn't get an attorney though for wrongful soiling of shorts tho'......


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Etec's will start without the kill switch attached. But if it's on and the kill switch is removed it shuts off. As Mel said, I assumed it's for if someone is left on board, they can start the motor and go get them.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Simple matter to verify your kill switch is operating properly (and it's something every routine scheduled maintenance should include...). Start the motor with kill switch in place then pull it free to make sure it kills the motor... Whether you can then start it without kill switch in place depends on the make (as already noted). 

One other item you always want to make sure of as well.... You should never be able to start your motor while it's in gear (or just not completely in neutral (the item responsible is your "neutral safety switch" usually part of your wiring harness right at the shifter....)


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

> Simple matter to verify your kill switch is operating properly (and it's something every routine scheduled maintenance should include...).  Start the motor with kill switch in place then pull it free to make sure it kills the motor...  Whether you can then start it without kill switch in place depends on the make (as already noted).
> 
> One other item you always want to make sure of as well.... You should never be able to start your motor while it's in gear (or just not completely in neutral (the item responsible is your "neutral safety switch" usually part of your wiring harness right at the  shifter....)


I had a 2001 Mercury 9.9 for about 8 years before I realized that it would start in forward. Problem is that I found out at the boat ramp and by running into the dock and almost into the ramp itself in front of a good amount of people. I had a good laugh but if someone had a boat in front of me then it would not have been so funny. I checked my new Suzuki and dont have that problem.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

As others stated. Starts without it. Have a B2 with an etec.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Yep etec works like this. Working as designed with motor on it on and pulled shuts off. With motor off it off, it will start...


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok so its an 07 etec 50 .i havnt had the time to pull it out the garage and test.i just figured if it ran without it ,it was broke....
Guess i was wrong


----------

